# Sono molto combattuto



## pablito (12 Agosto 2013)

sono nuovo del forum

sono sposato da circa 20 anni 

ho dei figli

sono mediamente innamorato di mia moglie  (come lo si può essere dopo tanti anni di matrimonio)

ho 45 anni e sono ancora molto piacente ....

sono attratto sessualmente da una collega di lavoro che qualche settimana fa mi ha confessato di pensarmi spesso quando fa l'amore con suo marito e che anche se non ci vediamo durante il giorno, a lei fa molto piacere sapere che sono a lavorare nello stesso luogo 

più volte via skype mi ha confidato il suo desiderio di baciarmi

cosa faccio??  sono veramente indeciso ....  e se poi lei si innamora?? e se poi io mi innamoro??  come gestire questa situazione?? 


grazie dei vostri consigli
pablito


p.s.
quindici anni fa ho vissuto una situazione simile con un'altra collega ....   sono in piedi per miracolo ....  mia moglie allora mi perdonò ....


----------



## beatl (12 Agosto 2013)

pablito ha detto:


> sono nuovo del forum
> 
> sono sposato da circa 20 anni
> 
> ...



Se sei innamorato di tua moglie sciacquati la testa da tutti gli altri pensieri e resta con lei.. anzi.. ravviva il rapporto.. portala fuori a cena, corteggiala, se è possibile andate a fare uan vacanza assieme.
Non ripetere l'errore .. non tradire ancora una persona di cui sei innamorato, anche solo "mediamente" (scusa il virgolettato ma ho difficoltà a capire il senso del termine). 

Ma è così importante scopare?


----------



## pablito (12 Agosto 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Se sei innamorato di tua moglie sciacquati la testa da tutti gli altri pensieri e resta con lei.. anzi.. ravviva il rapporto.. portala fuori a cena, corteggiala, se è possibile andate a fare uan vacanza assieme.
> Non ripetere l'errore .. non tradire ancora una persona di cui sei innamorato, anche solo "mediamente" (scusa il virgolettato ma ho difficoltà a capire il senso del termine).
> 
> Ma è così importante scopare?



non ho nessuna intenzione di lasciare mia moglie (_resta con lei..._)

andiamo a cena fuori, la corteggio, la "_scopo_" frequentemente .....

andiamo a fare vacanze insieme, anche senza figli .....

ma sono maledettamente attratto da questa persona .....  sono anni che faccio sogni erotici con lei .... anche se a differenza di lei quando faccio l'amore con mia moglie non la penso ....

e adesso si è confidata con me ....  e il fuoco della passione si è acceso ..... 


dovrei davvero spegnerlo??  oppure c'è una possibilità che una relazione extra rafforzi ulteriormente il mio matrimonio??


sono un po' confuso ....  non so se "me la sto raccontando" per giustificare ciò che vorrei fare ....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Agosto 2013)

pablito ha detto:


> non ho nessuna intenzione di lasciare mia moglie (_resta con lei..._)
> andiamo a cena fuori, la corteggio, la "_scopo_" frequentemente .....
> andiamo a fare vacanze insieme, anche senza figli .....
> ma sono maledettamente attratto da questa persona .....  sono anni che faccio sogni erotici con lei .... anche se a differenza di lei quando faccio l'amore con mia moglie non la penso ....
> ...


Ciao.
Il fatto che tu sia già passato per l'esperienza del tradimento scoperto e perdonato consiglierebbe cautela: o sei così ansioso di ripetere l'esperienza di una bella mazzata sulle gengive?

Se invece con tua moglie c'è complicità perché non le parli di questo tuo sogno erotico e non la coinvolgi?


----------



## Daniele (12 Agosto 2013)

pablito ha detto:


> dovrei davvero spegnerlo??  oppure c'è una possibilità che una relazione extra rafforzi ulteriormente il mio matrimonio??


No, ma aiuterà a rafforzare le emorroidi che ti verranno a forza di un gran bastone nel culo se tua moglie scopre questo. Penso che tu non lo voglia e che non voglia rifare un male cane a tua moglie, tirati una sega e smettila di pensare ad una puttanella!


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Il fatto che tu sia già passato per l'esperienza del tradimento scoperto e perdonato consiglierebbe cautela: o sei così ansioso di ripetere l'esperienza di una bella mazzata sulle gengive?
> 
> Se invece con tua moglie c'è complicità perché non le parli di questo tuo sogno erotico e non la coinvolgi?


:up:


----------



## beatl (12 Agosto 2013)

pablito ha detto:


> non ho nessuna intenzione di lasciare mia moglie (_resta con lei..._)
> 
> andiamo a cena fuori, la corteggio, la "_scopo_" frequentemente .....
> 
> ...


Sono dell'idea che la fedeltà sia una scelta ... Indipendentemente dall'attrazione che provi per la tua collega. Ma questo è il mio modo di vedere le cose...

il "resta con lei" significa letteralmente quanto scritto.. Non intendevo dire che hai intenzione di lasciarla ma... perdonami.. se fai sesso con l'altra non venirmi a dire che, anche se solo per qualche ora, tu non la abbia accantonata..


----------



## Camomilla (12 Agosto 2013)

pablito ha detto:


> sono nuovo del forum
> 
> sono sposato da circa 20 anni
> 
> ...


Ecco il motivo per cui non perdono mio marito e la sua sbandatella con la collega.Perdonarvi è un lasciapassare,pensate che se vi è andata bene una volta sarà lo stesso per sempre.Io non lo mollo perchè non ho lavoro ma gli stò facendo fare una grandissima vita di merda.Pensaci bene..Hai idea del male che faresti a tua moglie un altra volta??E quello che di conseguenza poi lei potrebbe fare a te?Se vuoi te lo faccio spiegare da mio marito..:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Hellseven (12 Agosto 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> *Sono dell'idea che la fedeltà sia una scelta ..*. Indipendentemente dall'attrazione che provi per la tua collega. Ma questo è il mio modo di vedere le cose...
> 
> il "resta con lei" significa letteralmente quanto scritto.. Non intendevo dire che hai intenzione di lasciarla ma... perdonami.. se fai sesso con l'altra non venirmi a dire che, anche se solo per qualche ora, tu non la abbia accantonata..


Concordo.
E come tutte le scelte che necessitano di essere mantenute nel loro essere, richiede coerenza e non poca forza d'animo. Perché anche le scelte frutto della più profonda convinzione possono essere messe a dura prova, secondo me.


----------



## sienne (12 Agosto 2013)

Ciao,

mahhh io non sono d'accordo, cioè, per me, non era così. 

la fedeltà, non è stata una scelta ... 
bensì, una cosa proprio provata da dentro. 

e la dico tutta. anche perché avevo da mangiare quanto volevo.
nessuno sforzo ... niente. una cosa naturale. 


sienne


----------



## Hellseven (12 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> mahhh io non sono d'accordo, cioè, per me, non era così.
> 
> ...


Mi riferivo ad una fedeltà praticata quando ci sono chiari segnali di malessere in un  rapporto. Certo quando si è innamorati e tutto va bene non è una scelta, concordo con te che sia naturale


----------



## beatl (12 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> mahhh io non sono d'accordo, cioè, per me, non era così.
> 
> ...


Si ..se tutto va bene rimanere fedeli e' facile... ma se in uno dei due si insinua il desiderio puramente fisico per un terzo? Cosa si fa? Facciamo spallucce e cerchiamo il modo di non farci scoprire? O usiamo testa, cuore e palle e ci comportiamo da persone mature e coerenti?


----------



## sienne (12 Agosto 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mi riferivo ad una fedeltà praticata quando ci sono chiari segnali di malessere in un  rapporto. Certo quando si è innamorati e tutto va bene non è una scelta, concordo con te che sia naturale



Ciao,

mmmhhh 21 anni ... 
gli ultimi quattro con segnali molto chiari di malessere.

ma non mi è proprio passato per la mente ... niente. 
ha continuato ad essere una cosa naturale, spontanea ... 
anche se ho pensato più volte ... a separarmi. 

non so ... forse avrei dovuto aspettare altri anni in quella situazione.
forse ... ma ho preferito ... sciogliere il legame. 

sienne


----------



## Hellseven (12 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> mmmhhh 21 anni ...
> gli ultimi quattro con segnali molto chiari di malessere.
> ...


E' giusto che tu abbia fatto quel che sentivi di fare. In astratto quel che hai fatto è la cosa più logica e "sana".


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Agosto 2013)

pablito ha detto:


> sono nuovo del forum
> 
> sono sposato da circa 20 anni
> 
> ...


Fatti i cazzi tuoi o tua moglie ti risgama. Non sei il tipo. Abbozza e finisce lì.


----------



## Innominata (12 Agosto 2013)

Sta' accorto Pablito, che l'eta' e' di quelle malfidate in cui i mediatori e gli ormoni cominciano a essere sgarupati e rendono i recettori e le faccende scabrose. Cosa vuol dire che stai in piedi per miracolo? Cioe', se non fosse avvenuto il miracolo, in quale posizione ti presenteresti?


----------



## free (12 Agosto 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Sta' accorto Pablito, che l'eta' e' di quelle malfidate in cui i mediatori e gli ormoni cominciano a essere sgarupati e rendono i recettori e le faccende scabrose. Cosa vuol dire che stai in piedi per miracolo? Cioe', se non fosse avvenuto il miracolo, in quale posizione ti presenteresti?





però dai, almeno è arrivato qui PRIMA, a chiedere...
promosso!
...per ora:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2013)

pablito ha detto:


> sono nuovo del forum
> 
> sono sposato da circa 20 anni
> 
> ...


scusate....ma forse c'è da intendersi sempre sulla questione dell'amore.perchè per me sarebbe naturale scrivere "sono innamorato di mia moglie visto che sono con lei da molti anni "non "nonostante "
forse parlavi di passione?


----------



## perplesso (12 Agosto 2013)

pablito ha detto:


> non ho nessuna intenzione di lasciare mia moglie (_resta con lei..._)
> 
> andiamo a cena fuori, la corteggio, la "_scopo_" frequentemente .....
> 
> ...


ficca la testa sotto la doccia gelata.   guardati allo specchio.  a mente così fredda dovresti riuscire a capire che il principale insulto che stai facendo a tua moglie è definirti mediamente innamorato di lei.

o si è innamorati o non si è.   i tiepidi verranno vomitati dalla bocca del Signore,diceva un tizio saggio tempo fa.

se la risposta giusta è che 6 realmente ancora innamorato di tua moglie,ma l'idea di farti una tua collega che addirittura ti sogna mentre è a letto col marito...allora la situazione è semplice.

vai da lei.   spiegale senza possibilità di equivoci che l'unica cosa che può avere da te è il tuo belino per qualche ora in motel.    se accetta,togliti lo sfizio.     1-2-3 volte.   poi basta.


----------



## Lui (12 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> "nonostante "


ma dove è scritto? sei tu che interpreti così.  Dice che è innamorato di lei come può essere l'amore dopo tanti anni, quindi "ammollito", tradotto dal siciliano.


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2013)

comunque la collega invece di rompere le balle deve dormire per poi lavorare


----------



## Hellseven (12 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ficca la testa sotto la doccia gelata.   guardati allo specchio.  a mente così fredda dovresti riuscire a capire che il principale insulto che stai facendo a tua moglie è definirti mediamente innamorato di lei.
> 
> *o si è innamorati o non si è.   i tiepidi verranno vomitati dalla bocca del Signore,diceva un tizio saggio tempo fa.*
> 
> ...


Un pò forte, no?


----------



## perplesso (12 Agosto 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Un pò forte, no?


sì è vero.  ma spero che renda l'idea


----------



## Innominata (12 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì è vero.  ma spero che renda l'idea


A me piace molto, ma ora arriva che so, Galimberti, e ti 
potrebbe dire che questo detto cela l'autorizzazione con sponsor divino a doversi assoggettare ai travolgimenti a bollente temperatura quale strumento di conoscenza...


----------



## pablito (12 Agosto 2013)

cerco di rispondere un po' a tutti .....

innamorato sì, innamorato no!!
è evidente che dopo tanti anni insieme "l'innamoramento", il trasporto, la passione dei primi tempi si affievolisce .... o non siamo d'accordo neanche su questo ....
ma ciò non toglie che ci sia ancora affetto, bene, rispetto e voglia di andare avanti insieme .


fattela due, tre volte e poi molla!!
non è assolutamente mia intenzione farmi "un'amante" (ovvero una relazione seria e duratura) .....
non credo che la poligamia sia adatta al genere umano.


non so, evidentemente quando mi sono registrato a questo forum mi aspettavo qualcosa di diverso ....
non vorrei offendere nessuno, ma ho come l'impressione che in questo spazio ci sia molta gente ....
no, non è giusto che dica ADESSO ciò che credo e penso .... sarebbe un giudizio affrettato, un pre-giudizio dettato dalle risposte che ho ricevuto e che non mi aspettavo ....

starò un pochino alla finestra a vedere ....


per quanto riguarda la mia collega .... fortunatamente per tutti adesso è in vacanza ...  ma la fine del mese arriva presto ... e allora ....  non so come reagirò .....


----------



## perplesso (12 Agosto 2013)

pablito ha detto:


> cerco di rispondere un po' a tutti .....
> 
> innamorato sì, innamorato no!!
> è evidente che dopo tanti anni insieme "l'innamoramento", il trasporto, la passione dei primi tempi si affievolisce .... o non siamo d'accordo neanche su questo ....
> ...


farsi la tua collega 1-2 volte non è farsi l'amante è spegnere un fuoco che al momento parveci dominare la tua mente.

e sì,qui spesso escono considerazioni molto inattuali e poco prevedibili.

però cambiare la regolazione del proprio telescopio spesso è utile per individuare nuove stelle e disegnare il proprio percorso nello spazio


----------



## Camomilla (12 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque la collega invece di rompere le balle deve dormire per poi lavorare


:up: Stè colleghe maledette!!


----------



## Camomilla (12 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> farsi la tua collega 1-2 volte non è farsi l'amante è spegnere un fuoco che al momento parveci dominare la tua mente.
> 
> e sì,qui spesso escono considerazioni molto inattuali e poco prevedibili.
> 
> però cambiare la regolazione del proprio telescopio spesso è utile per individuare nuove stelle e disegnare il proprio percorso nello spazio


Perplesso che scrivi?A me Pablito sembra già un po' preso,se se la scopa qualche volta e gli piace ancor di più,succede un disastro...


----------



## Innominata (12 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> farsi la tua collega 1-2 volte non è farsi l'amante è spegnere un fuoco che al momento parveci dominare la tua mente.
> 
> e sì,qui spesso escono considerazioni molto inattuali e poco prevedibili.
> 
> però cambiare la regolazione del proprio telescopio spesso è utile per individuare nuove stelle e disegnare il proprio percorso nello spazio


Ma magari il fuoco non passa e l'ormone potrebbe dilagare come una bagna cauda fino a limacciare le zone della corteccia. Piu' che un giudizio io esprimevo una preoccupazione, ma potresti anche essere miracolato di nuovo e riguadagnare la posizione in piedi...


----------



## perplesso (12 Agosto 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Perplesso che scrivi?A me Pablito sembra già un po' preso,se se la scopa qualche volta e gli piace ancor di più,succede un disastro...


oppure si toglie lo sfizio,torna a vederla solo come una collega e la cosa finisce lì.

a me sinceramente pare molto più presa lei,visto che è lei che si sogna Pablito mentra sta col marito.

e ripeto,il trucco è dirle chiaro e senza possibilità di fraintendimenti che a Pablito interessa solo (ed eventualmente) l'avventura.      a senso,se la tipa si fosse fatta dei castelli in aria,di fronte al discoso secco farà un passo indietro


----------



## perplesso (12 Agosto 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma magari il fuoco non passa e l'ormone potrebbe dilagare come una bagna cauda fino a limacciare le zone della corteccia. Piu' che un giudizio io esprimevo una preoccupazione, ma potresti anche essere miracolato di nuovo e riguadagnare la posizione in piedi...


vale lo stesso la pena di mettere in chiaro la situazione con la collega.

anche solo per vedere come reagisce,non trovi?


----------



## Camomilla (12 Agosto 2013)

Pablito colgo l'occasione per porti una domanda...ma quando ci si invaghisce di una collega,come si fa poi a farsi passare la demenza momentanea?Perchè mio marito ci è passato e non capisco,la vede tutti i giorni e non è riuscito a farsela..come ha potuto dimenticarla?


----------



## sienne (12 Agosto 2013)

Ciao,

tu vuoi il cinquino e il panino ... 

vorresti, un'avventura con la collega e che questa 
avventura rafforzi anche il tuo matrimonio. 

se trovi la ricetta, credo, che in molti ti saranno gradi ... :mrgreen:


avendo già vissuto una tale situazione ... dovresti sapere, a cosa porta. 
sia in te, nei confronti di tua moglie ... sia di come influisce sulla vita di coppia. 

poni delle domande, che trovano risposta solo se esegui l'esperimento. 
e chi lo sa, se la passione ti prende a tal punto, di non capire più nulla. 
ecc. ecc. 

comunque, non sono d'accordo, che l'amore in una coppia che dura da anni
si debba per forza di cose trasformare in un voler bene ... ma chi l'ha detto?
conosco coppia affiatati, che stanno assieme da una vita! ... certo, con alti e bassi. 

non so. sta a te. 
io tenterei di riscoprire la passione con tua moglie ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (12 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> oppure si toglie lo sfizio,torna a vederla solo come una collega e la cosa finisce lì.
> 
> a me sinceramente pare molto più presa lei,visto che è lei che si sogna Pablito mentra sta col marito.
> 
> e ripeto,il trucco è dirle chiaro e senza possibilità di fraintendimenti che a Pablito interessa solo (ed eventualmente) l'avventura.      a senso,se la tipa si fosse fatta dei castelli in aria,di fronte al discoso secco farà un passo indietro



Ciao,

non ci conterei, a dire il vero. 

può anche essere, che pensa ... ok, mi sta bene ... meglio di niente. 
ma poi nutre la speranza di farli cambiare forse anche idea / sentimento ... 
e pensa, non mi ha ancora conosciuta ... farò di tutto ... 

sienne


----------



## Camomilla (12 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> vale lo stesso la pena di mettere in chiaro la situazione con la collega.
> 
> anche solo per vedere come reagisce,non trovi?


Un chiarimento pericolosissimo...


----------



## perplesso (12 Agosto 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Un chiarimento pericolosissimo...


la vita è un rischio.


----------



## pablito (12 Agosto 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Pablito colgo l'occasione per porti una domanda...ma quando ci si invaghisce di una collega,come si fa poi a farsi passare la demenza momentanea?Perchè mio marito ci è passato e non capisco,la vede tutti i giorni e non è riuscito a farsela..come ha potuto dimenticarla?



parli di adesso o di 15 anni fa??

perchè 15 anni fa ci ha pensato mia moglie a farmi passare la demenza momentanea .....  e poi lei cambiò lavoro dopo pochi mesi ....


adesso non mi sento assolutamente "invaghito" ...  ho solamente un'attrazione fisica nei suoi confronti, ma non sarei proprio in grado di stare con una come lei .....


----------



## perplesso (12 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non ci conterei, a dire il vero.
> 
> ...


qui si noterà la scorza di cui è fatto il nostro nuovo amico.    esiste una cosa chiamata forza di volontà.


----------



## pablito (12 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> tu vuoi il cinquino e il panino ...
> 
> ...



probabilmente hai ragione tu .... 

ma come faccio a togliermi dalla testa che sarebbe una scopata da 10 e lode ??    perchè è questo il tarlo ....


----------



## sienne (12 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> qui si noterà la scorza di cui è fatto il nostro nuovo amico.    esiste una cosa chiamata forza di volontà.


Ciao

vero, infatti ... :up:

sienne


----------



## pablito (12 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non ci conterei, a dire il vero.
> 
> ...



e questo è il motivo per il quale ancora non c'è stato niente .....

ho una gran paura che lei abbia nei miei confronti dei sentimenti un po' più importanti di un semplice "invaghimento" (che poi si dirà così?)


----------



## sienne (12 Agosto 2013)

pablito ha detto:


> probabilmente hai ragione tu ....
> 
> ma come faccio a togliermi dalla testa che sarebbe una scopata da 10 e lode ??    perchè è questo il tarlo ....



Ciao pablito

hai origini spagnole? ... 

sarà comunque una scopata spaziale, già solo dal fatto 
dell'adrenalina, della clandestinità ... della novità, della voglia fottuta di fartela ... 

ecco, tolto il tarlo. :mrgreen:

ora che lo sai, che sarà molto probabilmente così ... puoi riflettere. 
cioè, prendi tua moglie per i capelli e trascinela in una caverna ... 
strappale tutto da dosso ... fa saltare e ballare la tua fantasia ... 

altro che dieci e lode, dovuto non al sesso in se ... ma a tutto il resto.

allora, fa tu che si installa tutto il resto tra te e tua moglie ... 

sienne


----------



## Hellseven (12 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> qui si noterà la scorza di cui è fatto il nostro nuovo amico.    *esiste una cosa chiamata forza di volontà*.


Perplesso, questo forum si regge sul fatto che almeno la metà dell'umanità - me compreso - talvolta se ne dimentica, sii un pò clemente, dai. :up:


----------



## MillePensieri (12 Agosto 2013)

pablito ha detto:


> [...] quindici anni fa ho vissuto una situazione simile con un'altra collega .... sono in piedi per miracolo ....[...]


viste le somiglianze tra le due situazioni, è impossibile ritrovare i motivi che hanno portato il tuo rapporto ad un nuovo inizio senza rischiare di arrecare a tua moglie un'altra delusione? ci hai provato? perché da come scrivi, sembri tutto tranne che un uomo di ghiaccio, questa volta potrebbe non esserci un'altra chance. certo che se rinunci solo per paura, per i dubbi, tra poco tempo potresti ritrovarti nella stessa situazione con un'altra collega.



pablito ha detto:


> [...] affetto, bene, rispetto e voglia di andare avanti insieme .[...]


dici poco! e sono tutte cose che provate l'uno per l'altra dopo un tradimento (tuo) scoperto, perdonato e superato! 
immagino che non abbiate recuperato il vostro rapporto dall'oggi al domani, o sbaglio? vale la pena di rimetterlo in discussione per una manciata di scopate? sei tu ad aver parlato di rispetto, eh.


----------



## sienne (12 Agosto 2013)

pablito ha detto:


> e questo è il motivo per il quale ancora non c'è stato niente .....
> 
> ho una gran paura che lei abbia nei miei confronti dei sentimenti un po' più importanti di un semplice "invaghimento" (che poi si dirà così?)



Ciao pablito,

se ti è venuta la paura, un dubbio ... da qualcosa nasce. 
forse, tra le righe hai percepito qualcosa. 
da niente, non nasce niente. 

ne terrei conto. la nostra sensazione ... ragiona a volte meglio,
che tutta la testa che vuoi ... 

rifletti bene ... 

sienne


----------



## MillePensieri (12 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao[...]





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao[...]


concordo, verde mio


----------



## Innominata (12 Agosto 2013)

pablito ha detto:


> e questo è il motivo per il quale ancora non c'è stato niente .....
> 
> ho una gran paura che lei abbia nei miei confronti dei sentimenti un po' più importanti di un semplice "invaghimento" (che poi si dirà così?)


Sara' che io credo molto nel flap flap (cit.) e  ai filtri d'amore, ma proprio proprio la precisa categoria del sentimentale non la ravviso in una donna che da sposata va a dire a un uomo sposato che quando fa l'amore(??) con il coniuge pensa a lui. Boh, anche un commento sul fatto che il tuo profumo inebriante di maschio la raggiunge attraverso lo snodo  dei corridoi lavorativi sarebbe piu' styling.  Insomma qualche interrogativo sul tipo di prensilita' della signora me lo farei, e non sarebbe in primis sul fatto che sia...innamorata.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non ci conterei, a dire il vero.
> 
> ...


Infatti. Come si dice qui la "facocera" è dietro l'angolo.


----------



## Camomilla (12 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> la vita è un rischio.


Pablito ha già rischiato..


----------



## Camomilla (12 Agosto 2013)

pablito ha detto:


> parli di adesso o di 15 anni fa??
> 
> perchè 15 anni fa ci ha pensato mia moglie a farmi passare la demenza momentanea .....  e poi lei cambiò lavoro dopo pochi mesi ....
> 
> ...


Perdona la curiosità ma...che fece tua moglie?  E se non avesse cambiato lavoro?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2013)

pablito ha detto:


> e questo è il motivo per il quale ancora non c'è stato niente .....
> 
> ho una gran paura che lei abbia nei miei confronti dei sentimenti un po' più importanti di un semplice "invaghimento" (che poi si dirà così?)


Comunque prima di pensare a cosa ha in testa l'altra pensa al dolore che potenzialmente metti in conto di poter dare a tua moglie e al rischio di rovinare un matrimonio per una scopata.


----------



## Camomilla (12 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti. Come si dice qui la "facocera" è dietro l'angolo.


:up: Vero!!Pablito però FORSE :mrgreen: ma scrivo forse,l'asseconda!!


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> :up: Vero!!Pablito però FORSE :mrgreen: ma scrivo forse,l'asseconda!!


Sta stendendo un tappeto rosso :mrgreen:


----------



## MillePensieri (12 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sta stendendo un tappeto rosso :mrgreen:


solo che dopo sarà difficile tirarglielo via da sotto i piedi. :blank:


----------



## Camomilla (12 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> qui si noterà la scorza di cui è fatto il nostro nuovo amico.    esiste una cosa chiamata forza di volontà.


C'è già cascato una volta...si stà avvicinando alla  seconda...adios forza di volontà..


----------



## pablito (12 Agosto 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Perdona la curiosità ma...che fece tua moglie?  E se non avesse cambiato lavoro?



cosa fece mia moglie??

fece che venne a riprendermi (in senso figurato) dov'ero e fece in modo di farsi riconquistare da me .....

se la collega non avesse cambiato lavoro non sarebbe cambiato niente .... avrebbe comunque vinto mia moglie !!


----------



## Camomilla (12 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sta stendendo un tappeto rosso :mrgreen:



:up: Esatto!!!Stà aspettando il suo ritorno dalla vacanza!! :mrgreen:


----------



## pablito (12 Agosto 2013)

cazzo,

ma mi vedete già tutti sotto le lenzuola con la collega??


o è il vostro modo per farmi desistere dal pensiero??


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Agosto 2013)

pablito ha detto:


> probabilmente hai ragione tu ....
> 
> ma come faccio a togliermi dalla testa che sarebbe una scopata da 10 e lode ??    perchè è questo il tarlo ....


Invitala a casa tua o dove vuoi, col suo compagno. Tu con tua moglie. Si scopa e ci si toglie il dubbio.


----------



## Innominata (12 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Invitala a casa tua o dove vuoi, col suo compagno. Tu con tua moglie. Si scopa e ci si toglie il dubbio.


Mi pare la cosa più sensata, considerando tutti i tasselli...:up:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2013)

pablito ha detto:


> cosa fece mia moglie??
> 
> fece che venne a riprendermi (in senso figurato) dov'ero e fece in modo di farsi riconquistare da me .....
> 
> se la collega non avesse cambiato lavoro non sarebbe cambiato niente .... avrebbe comunque vinto mia moglie !!


Ti piacerebbe sentirti di nuovo in quel modo?


----------



## Camomilla (12 Agosto 2013)

pablito ha detto:


> cosa fece mia moglie??
> 
> fece che venne a riprendermi (in senso figurato) dov'ero e fece in modo di farsi riconquistare da me .....
> 
> se la collega non avesse cambiato lavoro non sarebbe cambiato niente .... avrebbe comunque vinto mia moglie !!


E' stata una buona moglie...non le fare male!!


----------



## Camomilla (12 Agosto 2013)

pablito ha detto:


> cazzo,
> 
> ma mi vedete già tutti sotto le lenzuola con la collega??
> 
> ...


a me sembra che tu abbia una fortissima tentazione..e considerando il fatto che stò passando un periodo di merda a causa delle tentazioni di mio marito sì,personalmente stò cercando di farti desistere...ricorda che hai tutto da perdere e poco da guadagnare...


----------



## pablito (12 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti piacerebbe sentirti di nuovo in quel modo?



non capisco se è una domanda seria o una provocazione .....


comunque la risposta è NO !!!

non vorrei sentirmi ancora in quel modo .....   fu un anno terribile ....


----------



## Camomilla (12 Agosto 2013)

pablito ha detto:


> non capisco se è una domanda seria o una provocazione .....
> 
> 
> comunque la risposta è NO !!!
> ...


Quindi sai già cosa devi fare...,lasciare cadere la cosa..


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2013)

immagino il terrore





pablito ha detto:


> e questo è il motivo per il quale ancora non c'è stato niente .....
> 
> *ho una gran paura *che lei abbia nei miei confronti dei sentimenti un po' più importanti di un semplice "invaghimento" (che poi si dirà così?)


----------



## Camomilla (12 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> immagino il terrore


:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2013)

pablito ha detto:


> non capisco se è una domanda seria o una provocazione .....
> 
> 
> comunque la risposta è NO !!!
> ...


La domanda è serissima. Avrebbe anche potuto anche esserti piaciuto, nonostante il tormentoi, trovarti in quel ruolo e conquistarla.


----------



## perplesso (12 Agosto 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> C'è già cascato una volta...si stà avvicinando alla  seconda...adios forza di volontà..


allora è giusto che ne affronti le conseguenze.   anche se resto dell'idea che la collega se fosse informata di essere solo un diversivo,si tirerebbe indietro


----------



## Camomilla (12 Agosto 2013)

pablito ha detto:


> probabilmente hai ragione tu ....
> 
> ma come faccio a togliermi dalla testa che sarebbe una scopata da 10 e lode ??    perchè è questo il tarlo ....


scopata da 10 e lode,mio marito invece mi ha detto parlando della collega "sarebbe una GRANDE scopata" a si?..e come l'avrà?a forma di farfalla,trapeziodale,elicoidale?la F.... è la F.......più o meno so tutte uguali..usa le fantasie con tua moglie!!


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> scopata da 10 e lode,mio marito invece mi ha detto parlando della collega "sarebbe una GRANDE scopata" a si?..e come l'avrà?a forma di farfalla,trapeziodale,elicoidale?la F.... è la F.......più o meno so tutte uguali..usa le fantasie con tua moglie!!


Camomilla non esagerare: la moglie la conosce, non può immaginare niente.


----------



## Camomilla (12 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Camomilla non esagerare: la moglie la conosce, non può immaginare niente.


 Non rispondermi così che mi deprimo!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: E che ci stiamo a fare noi mogli allora??


----------



## perplesso (12 Agosto 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Non rispondermi così che mi deprimo!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: E che ci stiamo a fare noi mogli allora??


ad averne una,magari ti risponderei


----------



## Camomilla (12 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ad averne una,magari ti risponderei


Single?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Agosto 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> scopata da 10 e lode,mio marito invece mi ha detto parlando della collega "sarebbe una GRANDE scopata" a si?..e come l'avrà?a forma di farfalla,trapeziodale,elicoidale?la F.... è la F.......più o meno so tutte uguali..usa le fantasie con tua moglie!!


Ma tu, proprio....autostima zero.


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2013)

c'è da dire che se pablito si togliesse lo sfizio non è improbabile che dopo poco ci scappi la rivalutazione della moglie.
a volte le amanti potrebbero servire  a far capire chi hai in casa :singleeye:
menzione d'onore a questa collega che non produce sul lavoro e neppure a casa che copula col marito e pensa all'amante  e medaglia al coraggio di quest'uomo che mi ha già fatto venre il latte alle ginocchia...tradisco, non tradisco..ma la colpa non è mia è sua..leggi collega o moglie :mrgreen:

hanno ammazzato pablo, pablo è vivo:miiiii:


----------



## perplesso (12 Agosto 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Single?


sì.  ma per curiosità,dopo che tuo marito t'ha detto una roba del genere,come mai gli hai lasciato tutti i denti in bocca ancora?


----------



## Camomilla (12 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma tu, proprio....autostima zero.


ZERO...lo ammetto..da 10 anni a questa parte ..da non credere!ero l'opposto prima di incontrare questo.


----------



## Camomilla (12 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì.  ma per curiosità,dopo che tuo marito t'ha detto una roba del genere,come mai gli hai lasciato tutti i denti in bocca ancora?


Perchè non ho lavoro...altrimenti per come sono fatta io stava già nel dimenticatoio e anche altrove in tempo zero!!comunque ha passato una notte con la bocca gonfia...non in quell'occasione ma in una simile..non sono riuscita a trattenermi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è da dire che se pablito si togliesse lo sfizio non è improbabile che dopo poco ci scappi la rivalutazione della moglie.
> a volte le amanti potrebbero servire  a far capire chi hai in casa :singleeye:
> menzione d'onore a questa collega che non produce sul lavoro e neppure a casa che copula col marito e pensa all'amante  e medaglia al coraggio di quest'uomo che mi ha già fatto venre il latte alle ginocchia...tradisco, non tradisco..ma la colpa non è mia è sua..leggi collega o moglie :mrgreen:
> 
> hanno ammazzato pablo, pablo è vivo:miiiii:


:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Agosto 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> ZERO...lo ammetto..da 10 anni a questa parte ..da non credere!ero l'opposto prima di incontrare questo.


Non ci credo


----------



## Camomilla (12 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non ci credo


Fidati!!sono finita in una spirale!


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Non rispondermi così che mi deprimo!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: E che ci stiamo a fare noi mogli allora??


Tutto potranno essere marito e moglie l'uno per l'altra ma non un mistero, almeno finché non tradiscono :mexican:


----------



## Camomilla (12 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutto potranno essere marito e moglie l'uno per l'altra ma non un mistero, almeno finché non tradiscono :mexican:


Saggia!!...infatti ora lui è un mistero,un estraneo....e anche noi,anche la coppia ora non capisco più di cos'è fatta!Non la riconosco e il problema fondamentale è che non la reggo..


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Saggia!!...infatti ora lui è un mistero,un estraneo....e anche noi,anche la coppia ora non capisco più di cos'è fatta!Non la riconosco e il problema fondamentale è che non la reggo..


Possono esserci aspetti di sé che si vorrebbero sperimentare che ci si imbarazza a farlo con un compagno o una compagna. A volte con piena ragione :carneval:


----------



## Camomilla (12 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Possono esserci aspetti di sé che si vorrebbero sperimentare che ci si imbarazza a farlo con un compagno o una compagna. A volte con piena ragione :carneval:


Che vuoi dire?Sono mentalmente molto elastica e senza tabù..i problemi li ha il giovanotto..:mrgreen: ha voluto quella più grande ma non ce la fa..in tutti i sensi..posso cercare di aiutarlo ma non faccio miracoli..


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Agosto 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Che vuoi dire?Sono mentalmente molto elastica e senza tabù..i problemi li ha il giovanotto..:mrgreen: ha voluto quella più grande ma non ce la fa..in tutti i sensi..posso cercare di aiutarlo ma non faccio miracoli..



Chi è quella più grande? Tu o la collega? Più grande nel senso di età? E in che senso non ce la fa?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Agosto 2013)

Pablito non scopare con la collega. Poi magari davvero ti piace un sacco e poi non finisce li e poi è un casino...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Un pò forte, no?


Ma la citazione non è esatta:
Quella esatta è: Poichè non eri nè caldo nè freddo ti vomitai dalla mia bocca.
E il senso è non perchè eri mezzo caldo o mezzo freddo, 
Ma perchè non eri nè carne nè pesce...ossia tiepido una cosa che non è nè calda nè fredda...

Perchè eri un qualunquista...

Apocalisse 3:
 All'angelo della Chiesa di Sardi scrivi:
Così parla Colui che possiede i sette spiriti di Dio e le sette stelle: Conosco le tue opere; ti si crede vivo e invece sei morto. 2 Svegliati e rinvigorisci ciò che rimane e sta per morire, perché non ho trovato le tue opere perfette davanti al mio Dio. 3 Ricorda dunque come hai accolto la parola, osservala e ravvediti, perché se non sarai vigilante, verrò come un ladro senza che tu sappia in quale ora io verrò da te. 4 Tuttavia a Sardi vi sono alcuni che non hanno macchiato le loro vesti; essi mi scorteranno in vesti bianche, perché ne sono degni. 5 Il vincitore sarà dunque vestito di bianche vesti, non cancellerò il suo nome dal libro della vita, ma lo riconoscerò davanti al Padre mio e davanti ai suoi angeli. 6 Chi ha orecchi, ascolti ciò che lo Spirito dice alle Chiese.
7 All'angelo della Chiesa di Filadelfia scrivi:
Così parla il Santo, il Verace,
Colui che ha la chiave di Davide:
quando egli apre nessuno chiude,
e quando chiude nessuno apre.
8 Conosco le tue opere. Ho aperto davanti a te una porta che nessuno può chiudere. Per quanto tu abbia poca forza, pure hai osservato la mia parola e non hai rinnegato il mio nome. 9 Ebbene, ti faccio dono di alcuni della sinagoga di satana - di quelli che si dicono Giudei, ma mentiscono perché non lo sono -: li farò venire perché si prostrino ai tuoi piedi e sappiano che io ti ho amato. 10 Poiché hai osservato con costanza la mia parola, anch'io ti preserverò nell'ora della tentazione che sta per venire sul mondo intero, per mettere alla prova gli abitanti della terra. 11 Verrò presto. Tieni saldo quello che hai, perché nessuno ti tolga la corona. 12 Il vincitore lo porrò come una colonna nel tempio del mio Dio e non ne uscirà mai più. Inciderò su di lui il nome del mio Dio e il nome della città del mio Dio, della nuova Gerusalemme che discende dal cielo, da presso il mio Dio, insieme con il mio nome nuovo. 13 Chi ha orecchi, ascolti ciò che lo Spirito dice alle Chiese.
14 All'angelo della Chiesa di Laodicèa scrivi:
Così parla l'Amen, il Testimone fedele e verace, il Principio della creazione di Dio: 15 Conosco le tue opere: tu non sei né freddo né caldo. Magari tu fossi freddo o caldo! 16 Ma poiché sei tiepido, non sei cioè né freddo né caldo, sto per vomitarti dalla mia bocca. 17 Tu dici: «Sono ricco, mi sono arricchito; non ho bisogno di nulla», ma non sai di essere un infelice, un miserabile, un povero, cieco e nudo. 18 Ti consiglio di comperare da me oro purificato dal fuoco per diventare ricco, vesti bianche per coprirti e nascondere la vergognosa tua nudità e collirio per ungerti gli occhi e ricuperare la vista. 19 Io tutti quelli che amo li rimprovero e li castigo. Mostrati dunque zelante e ravvediti. 20 Ecco, sto alla porta e busso. Se qualcuno ascolta la mia voce e mi apre la porta, io verrò da lui, cenerò con lui ed egli con me. 21 Il vincitore lo farò sedere presso di me, sul mio trono, come io ho vinto e mi sono assiso presso il Padre mio sul suo trono. 22 Chi ha orecchi, ascolti ciò che lo Spirito dice alle Chiese.


----------



## Camomilla (12 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Chi è quella più grande? Tu o la collega? Più grande nel senso di età? E in che senso non ce la fa?


Tutte e due siamo più grandi di età ...io e la collega,lei è anche più grande!A lui piacciono mature,poi si sente inferiore..e non ce la fa in tuttii sensi..tutti!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Agosto 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Tutte e due siamo più grandi di età ...io e la collega,lei è anche più grande!A lui piacciono mature,poi si sente inferiore..e non ce la fa in tuttii sensi..tutti!!



Ma più grandi di quanto?


----------



## Camomilla (12 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma la citazione non è esatta:
> Quella esatta è: Poichè non eri nè caldo nè freddo ti vomitai dalla mia bocca.
> E il senso è non perchè eri mezzo caldo o mezzo freddo,
> Ma perchè non eri nè carne nè pesce...ossia tiepido una cosa che non è nè calda nè fredda...
> ...


oddio...il delirio del Conte


----------



## Camomilla (12 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma più grandi di quanto?


tra me e lui 10 con lei 13...


----------



## Innominata (12 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma la citazione non è esatta:
> Quella esatta è: Poichè non eri nè caldo nè freddo ti vomitai dalla mia bocca.
> E il senso è non perchè eri mezzo caldo o mezzo freddo,
> Ma perchè non eri nè carne nè pesce...ossia tiepido una cosa che non è nè calda nè fredda...
> ...


Mi piacciono queste cose, grazie!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Agosto 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> tra me e lui 10 con lei 13...


Era molto giovane quando vi siete messi insieme?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Agosto 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Mi piacciono queste cose, grazie!


io invece le salto 

mi mettono ansia


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> oddio...il delirio del Conte


Ma infatti nell'Apocalisse ad un certo punto parlano di me eh? 
Ne sono sicuro...
E parlano anche del forum...
Era tutto scritto...

Anche il film Matrix parla di me...
Io ero l'eletto...e johannes Morpheus...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> io invece le salto
> 
> mi mettono ansia


Ma dai uffa...l'apocalisse è meravigliosa...


----------



## Camomilla (12 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Era molto giovane quando vi siete messi insieme?


Lui 21....io 31...coppia perfetta allora...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è da dire che se pablito si togliesse lo sfizio non è improbabile che dopo poco ci scappi la rivalutazione della moglie.
> a volte le amanti potrebbero servire  a far capire chi hai in casa :singleeye:
> menzione d'onore a questa collega che non produce sul lavoro e neppure a casa che copula col marito e pensa all'amante  e medaglia al coraggio di quest'uomo che mi ha già fatto venre il latte alle ginocchia...tradisco, non tradisco..ma la colpa non è mia è sua..leggi collega o moglie :mrgreen:
> 
> hanno ammazzato pablo, pablo è vivo:miiiii:


----------



## Camomilla (12 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti nell'Apocalisse ad un certo punto parlano di me eh?
> Ne sono sicuro...
> E parlano anche del forum...
> Era tutto scritto...
> ...


  non avevo dubbi!!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> non avevo dubbi!!


Però hai ragione sai?
Te lo dico con la voce dell'esperienza...
Non esiste sai quella della scopata stratosferica...

Ma esistono molte capaci di fartelo credere...

Ed è su questo presupposto che si basa la pubblicità delle donnine a pagamento...

Così se sei mona finisci in leto con una che guardandola bene è meno bella di tua moglie eh?

Ma Camom...
Vediamo...
Io e te siamo marito e moglie.
Tu mi vedi strano, assente...ecc..ecc..ecc...
Il tuo sesto senso subdora...

Io ti dico...
Senti cara ho un tarlo nella testa, mi sono invaghito di una collega, vorrei farmela così poi me la levo dalla testa...
E' meglio cara che ci dia tre botte in una settimana e poi me ne dimentico...che non star qui a ciccionare finchè non mi innamoro...

Tu che mi dici?
Aprezzi la sincerità?
O ti incazzi come na iena?


----------



## lunaiena (12 Agosto 2013)

Non so perchè ma ho letto 
"Patibolo" al posto di Pablito ...
non so che  sia un presentimento


----------



## Camomilla (12 Agosto 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non so perchè ma ho letto
> "Patibolo" al posto di Pablito ...
> non so che  sia un presentimento


  Sensitiva!!!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non so perchè ma ho letto
> "Patibolo" al posto di Pablito ...
> non so che  sia un presentimento


EHi mela...
Poi ovvio lo dico a tutte tu sei stata la miglior scopata della mia vita no?
O dico...ah come ce l'hai tu non ce l'ha nessuna no?

Tanto che mi costa?
E soprattutto tanto non possono verificare...

Perchè le femmine non sono dentro di me...

Ma anch'io sono molto combattuto sai?


----------



## Tebe (12 Agosto 2013)

pablito ha detto:


> sono nuovo del forum
> 
> sono sposato da circa 20 anni
> 
> ...




così di getto ti dico di lasciar perdere.
hai tradito una volta e ti sei fatto beccare.

Lascia stare. Davvero.


----------



## Tebe (12 Agosto 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Ecco il motivo per cui non perdono mio marito e la sua sbandatella con la collega*.Perdonarvi è un lasciapassare,pensate che se vi è andata bene una volta sarà lo stesso per sempre.Io non lo mollo perchè non ho lavoro ma gli stò facendo fare una grandissima vita di merda.*Pensaci bene..Hai idea del male che faresti a tua moglie un altra volta??E quello che di conseguenza poi lei potrebbe fare a te?Se vuoi te lo faccio spiegare da mio marito..:mrgreen: :mrgreen:



Ueilà, ciccia, sei sempre di buon umore vedo eh?

_Perdonarvi è un lasciapassare eccetera..._

Madonna santa.
Madonna.
Santa.


----------



## Tebe (12 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fatti i cazzi tuoi o tua moglie ti risgama. Non sei il tipo. Abbozza e finisce lì.



quotone!


----------



## Tebe (12 Agosto 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Pablito colgo l'occasione per porti una domanda...ma quando ci si invaghisce di una collega,*come si fa poi a farsi passare la demenza momentanea?*Perchè mio marito ci è passato e non capisco,la vede tutti i giorni e non è riuscito a farsela..*come ha potuto dimenticarla?*


dipende dalla donna che si ha al fianco.
Ci sono quelle che ti fanno fare una vita di merda e allora dimenticarsi l'altra non so quanto sia possibile.
Poi ci sono quelle che passano oltre e diventano accoglienti. E le altre sono dimenticate di default.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> così di getto ti dico di lasciar perdere.
> hai tradito una volta e ti sei fatto beccare.
> 
> Lascia stare. Davvero.


Ah non avevo letto che era un graziato...
Dunque vediamo uhm...
Ma non è strano trovarsi a 45 anni e perdere la testa per na collega?
Cioè a 45 anni non dovresti avere quella sana autoironia affettiva?

Vediamo...consulto...il mio gnoccolodario...
Vediamo...

Eh si esso dice che la mogliettina innamorata trent'enne si fa un piantin e ti perdona...

Se invece ha passato i 40 e ha già vissuto anni con te...uhm...uhm...

Secondo me se ne sbatte la mona e ti manda sotto un ponte...uhm...

Ma potrei sbagliarmi...che appunto solo ramona la pantera di cremona non te la perdona....


----------



## Tebe (12 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah non avevo letto che era un graziato...
> Dunque vediamo uhm...
> Ma non è strano trovarsi a 45 anni e perdere la testa per na collega?
> Cioè a 45 anni non dovresti avere quella sana autoironia affettiva?
> ...


e si che è un graziato. E non mi sembra nemmeno sveglione nell'arte del tradimento.
Questa non gliela perdona.
Conte, perchè non gli fai un corso? Insieme a Lothar. Perchè tanto adesso ragiona con il pipino quindi sarebbe meglio dargli due dritte.

Cerchiamo di limitare i danni


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e si che è un graziato. E non mi sembra nemmeno sveglione nell'arte del tradimento.
> Questa non gliela perdona.
> Conte, perchè non gli fai un corso? Insieme a Lothar. Perchè tanto adesso ragiona con il pipino quindi sarebbe meglio dargli due dritte.
> 
> Cerchiamo di limitare i danni


Regola uno.
Mai storie con colleghe.
Perchè poi non puoi scappare e ti si incasina la mentalità.


----------



## perplesso (12 Agosto 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Lui 21....io 31...coppia perfetta allora...


illusione.   e oggi ne paghi il prezzo


----------



## Tebe (12 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Regola uno.
> Mai storie con colleghe.
> Perchè poi non puoi scappare e ti si incasina la mentalità.


sai bene che è la regola più infranta dagli invorniti fedeli che scivolano.
Quasi tutti tradiscono sul luogo di lavoro.
Loro.
Noi traditori seri mai.
D)


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sai bene che è la regola più infranta dagli invorniti fedeli che scivolano.
> Quasi tutti tradiscono sul luogo di lavoro.
> Loro.
> Noi traditori seri mai.
> D)


Pensa...
Hanno assunto l'anno scorso...una tipina...tutta tipina...
26 anni...
E scherza qui e scherza là....

Siamo alla cena di lavoro...scherza qui e scherza lì...

Per un puro caso io parlo del mio mitico nonno...
Lei sbara tue occhi...e mi fa CUGINOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....

Ma porc...ma porc...il fratello più grande di mio nonno era il suo bisnonno....ma porc...ma porc...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e si che è un graziato. E non mi sembra nemmeno sveglione nell'arte del tradimento.
> Questa non gliela perdona.
> Conte, perchè non gli fai un corso? Insieme a Lothar. Perchè tanto adesso ragiona con il pipino quindi sarebbe meglio dargli due dritte.
> 
> Cerchiamo di limitare i danni


Poi digiamocelo
Un graziato che la combina di nuovo diventa un disgraziato! Eh?


----------



## Zod (13 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi digiamocelo
> Un graziato che la combina di nuovo diventa un disgraziato! Eh?


Dipende, se viene riperdonato diventa un bisgraziato.


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Agosto 2013)

pablito ha detto:


> sono nuovo del forum
> 
> sono sposato da circa 20 anni
> 
> ...


ma la questione non è il gesto..tu ormai menti a tua moglie...la menzogna c'è. Lei ti ha perdonato (e tu avrai fatto di tutto per rivolerla), perché rovinare ancora tutto?? Grande scopata??!! Scusami mi togli una curiosità?? Prima di lei quante donne hai avuto?? Cioè facendo i calcolia ora hai 45 anni, ti sei messo da 20 anni cn lei, quindi a 25 circa... E ancora parli della grande scopata?! Mah io nn me la bevo... Ne ho avuti di ragazzi, cambiano le emozioni,ma quello che serve è sempre lo stesso... Forse ti stuzzica la novità... Ma capirai... Bo a me sembra che il problema sia tra te e tua moglie, perché uno che a 45 anni mi viene a dire che ci vede la grande scopata gli scoppio a ridere in faccia..
Senza offesa... Forse appunto la tua moglie ha dei tabù che liberi nelle tue fantasie (ma sn fantasie, magari lei fa anche schifo a letto...) e per questo ti ritrovi nel solito errore... Anche perché come dici tu stesso, a qualunque donna preferiresti sempre tua moglie e cerchi il grande sesso... Forse è quello che non riesce a darti la tua lady... Chiedi consiglio se il tradimento ti unirà?? No assolutamente no, tu hai unbisogno che non confessi a tua moglie (quindi già siete lontani), e se la tradisci crei un fortissimo baratro... A mio parere manca qualche scintilla in più con tua moglie...se vuoi trovarti più coinvolto e unito con tua moglie soddisfa con lei... Se senti che è noiosa come un libro già letto..beh diventa molto più grave la cosa!! Comunque tu chiedi spesso consiglio se vi unisce, ciò che unisce la coppia è solo ciò che si condivide... Ovviamente non intendo che vai da tua moglie e le dici che vuoi la collega... Anche perché a mio parere non vuoi la collega...ma è un simbolo di qualcosa che senti che ti manca!!non mi sembri un infedele... Io nella mia vecchia storia dopo periodi di insoddisfazione che non confidavo fantasticavo su molti colleghi... Ora che riesco a far ciò che mi piace col mio attuale ragazzo, i colleghi sono solo colleghi...magari mi sbaglierò..ma se eri un  bastardo non ti ponevi la domanda e non ti arrabbiavi per tutti quelli che danno per scontato che tu ci vadaa letto... 

PS. Ne approfitto per un saluto generale vista la mia assenza...scusate sono molto impegnata e ora sono da cel


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Agosto 2013)

Oh scusate ho fatto casino via cel...


----------



## Daniele (13 Agosto 2013)

pablito ha detto:


> probabilmente hai ragione tu ....
> 
> ma come faccio a togliermi dalla testa che sarebbe una scopata da 10 e lode ??    perchè è questo il tarlo ....


Carissimo, scopata da 10 e loda de chè!!!Tanto dopo 5 minuti hai finito il tutto tanti gli ormoni sono a 1000 lei rimarrà delusa, tu rimarrai deluso, ma come puoi dirlo che sia una scopata da 10 e lode? La ragazza più bella con cui sono stato è stata anche la più insignificante dal punto di vista sessuale, probabilmente una bambola gonfiabile sarebbe stata più attiva!


----------



## pablito (13 Agosto 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Scusami mi togli una curiosità?? Prima di lei quante donne hai avuto?? Cioè facendo i calcoli ora hai 45 anni, ti sei messo da 20 anni cn lei, quindi a 25 circa... E ancora parli della grande scopata?!
> 
> Forse ti stuzzica la novità... Ma capirai... Bo a me sembra che il problema sia tra te e tua moglie, perché uno che a 45 anni mi viene a dire che ci vede la grande scopata gli scoppio a ridere in faccia..
> 
> ...



condivido veramente poco di questa tua analisi, perdonami ma non puoi ribaltare la tua esperienza sulla mia vita ....

che ne sai di quante donne ho avuto nella mia vita??
che ne sai se tra me e mia moglie ci sono dei tabu ??
l'unica cosa che dici giusta è che non sono un infedele ("seriale"), ma se devo dirla tutta, personalmente - e qui scatenerò le ire di molti - non considero una scappatella un tradimento

tradimento è una relazione duratura nel tempo ....
una scopata rimane una scopata ....  l'importante è che nessuno sappia ....  ma rimane una scopata ...

la paura è proprio che l'altra si innamori (anzi, che sia già partita ...) e questo è sicuramente un grosso scoglio ...


----------



## pablito (13 Agosto 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sai bene che è la regola più infranta dagli invorniti fedeli che scivolano.
> Quasi tutti tradiscono sul luogo di lavoro.
> Loro.
> Noi traditori seri mai.
> D)



che significa che siete "traditori seri" ??


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2013)

pablito ha detto:


> condivido veramente poco di questa tua analisi, perdonami ma non puoi ribaltare la tua esperienza sulla mia vita ....
> 
> che ne sai di quante donne ho avuto nella mia vita??
> che ne sai se tra me e mia moglie ci sono dei tabu ??
> ...


hai paura che faccia casini?
succede


----------



## pablito (13 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai paura che faccia casini?
> succede



sì !!!

francamente vorrei evitarne .....


e questa, probabilmente, sarà la cosa che mi farà desistere .....


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2013)

pablito ha detto:


> condivido veramente poco di questa tua analisi, perdonami ma non puoi ribaltare la tua esperienza sulla mia vita ....
> 
> che ne sai di quante donne ho avuto nella mia vita??
> che ne sai se tra me e mia moglie ci sono dei tabu ??
> ...


Stai rivelando cose di te un po' tristi. Tu ti consideri uno da una scopata?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Agosto 2013)

Pablito non scoparci!
non puoi prevedere cosa succederà dopo. Magari vi piacerà talmente tanto che continuerete a farlo e non sarà più una scappatella e basta. Magari lei si innamorerà e magari succederà anche a te. E poi saranno casini, grossi! Perché ti sembrerà tutto meraviglioso e ti sembrerà di avere di nuovo 20 anni, ti sentirai vivo come non ti sentivi da tempo... Ma poi arriverà il dolore e la sofferenza. Magari non per te, magari per lei, magari per i vostri coniugi se vi beccheranno... Comunque qualcuno probabilmente soffrirà. Non farlo.


----------



## pablito (13 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stai rivelando cose di te un po' tristi. Tu ti consideri uno da una scopata?



c'è chi nella vita ha bisogno di una sbronza ......    ma non per questo è un alcolizzato

chi ha bisogno di qualche seduta psicologica .....   ma non per questo è un pazzo

chi ha bisogno di ......                                      ma non per questo è .......

.........                                                          .........




sto rivelando cose tristi???  

sarebbero tristi per me o sono tristi per te??



mi considero una persona normalissima che nella vita ha talvolta necessità di evadere dalla solita, seppur gratificante, vita .....


sono quelle cose che non si spiegano ....
e non ditemi che sulle strade ci sono tante puttane che potrebbero fare al caso .....


----------



## pablito (13 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Pablito non scoparci!
> non puoi prevedere cosa succederà dopo. Magari vi piacerà talmente tanto che continuerete a farlo e non sarà più una scappatella e basta. Magari lei si innamorerà e magari succederà anche a te. E poi saranno casini, grossi! Perché ti sembrerà tutto meraviglioso e ti sembrerà di avere di nuovo 20 anni, ti sentirai vivo come non ti sentivi da tempo... Ma poi arriverà il dolore e la sofferenza. Magari non per te, magari per lei, magari per i vostri coniugi se vi beccheranno... Comunque qualcuno probabilmente soffrirà. Non farlo.



questo mi sembra un buon consiglio ....  

a prescindere!!

perchè non ha nessun sapore moralistico ....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Agosto 2013)

pablito ha detto:


> c'è chi nella vita ha bisogno di una sbronza ......    ma non per questo è un alcolizzato
> 
> chi ha bisogno di qualche seduta psicologica .....   ma non per questo è un pazzo
> 
> ...


okay è chiaro che hai già deciso.

allora non mi resta che dirti di stare attento. Qualcuno potrebbe farsi male. E quando fa male, fa male male. Ma tanto male. A volte i postumi della sbronza sono davvero pesanti.


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2013)

insomma i moralisti ti hanno detto non farlo che fai male, i non moralisti non farlo che ti fai male


----------



## pablito (13 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> okay è chiaro che hai già deciso.
> 
> allora non mi resta che dirti di stare attento. Qualcuno potrebbe farsi male. E quando fa male, fa male male. Ma tanto male. A volte i postumi della sbronza sono davvero pesanti.



non ho affatto deciso ...

lo dimostra il fatto che sto qui a parlarne con voi .....
lo dimostra che ho apprezzato sinceramente il tuo precedente post ....


----------



## pablito (13 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> insomma i moralisti ti hanno detto non farlo che fai male, i non moralisti non farlo che ti fai male



ahahahahah!!!

questa mi è piaciuta .....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Agosto 2013)

Per tradire allegramente... come una sbronza e via... devi avere il carattere giusto. Qui ci sono persone che lo fanno da anni e stanno bene così, la cosa non ha conseguenze sulla loro vita quotidiana, sulla loro vita di coppia ecc. Ma devi avere il carattere giusto. A leggerti non mi sembri uno così... Pensaci bene...


----------



## sienne (13 Agosto 2013)

pablito ha detto:


> c'è chi nella vita ha bisogno di una sbronza ......    ma non per questo è un alcolizzato
> 
> chi ha bisogno di qualche seduta psicologica .....   ma non per questo è un pazzo
> 
> ...



Ciao 

questo argomento, non regge. anzi, te la stai raccontando di brutto. 

già solo per il fatto, che se bevi ... non lo devi nascondere e 
lo puoi raccontare e condividere tranquillamente. 

se così fosse, allora potresti dire tranquillamente a tua moglie, hei bella,
oggi ho bisogno di una  fusione-extra ... torno dopo ... 

solo così, per dire ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2013)

pablito ha detto:


> c'è chi nella vita ha bisogno di una sbronza ......    ma non per questo è un alcolizzato
> 
> chi ha bisogno di qualche seduta psicologica .....   ma non per questo è un pazzo
> 
> ...


Sei un uomo triste. Dillo a tua moglie che ogni tanto hai bisogno di una scopata che sia, immagini, da 10 e lode. Magari ne ha bisogno anche lei. Dev'essere triste stare con un uomo triste.


----------



## beatl (13 Agosto 2013)

pablito ha detto:


> condivido veramente poco di questa tua analisi, perdonami ma non puoi ribaltare la tua esperienza sulla mia vita ....
> 
> che ne sai di quante donne ho avuto nella mia vita??
> che ne sai se tra me e mia moglie ci sono dei tabu ??
> ...


Guarda .. ti capisco. 
Capisco che per te una "scappatella" possa non essere da considerarsi un tradimento .. ma tu, per favore, prova a capire il male che una "scappatella" provoca alla controparte. 
A mio parere il discorso "lei non sa, lei non soffre" e' solo un modo per ripulirsi la coscienza.
Alla fine conti solo te... tu scegli, tu decidi di dire o non dire, tu vuoi fare la scappatella... tua moglie subisce solo, nel bene o nel male, le tue decisioni.. E' questo che rende il tradimento (e la scappatella) una manifestazione di "cattiveria" ( e ben poco amore).

Tutto ciò a mio parere, ovviamente


----------



## Zod (13 Agosto 2013)

pablito ha detto:


> c'è chi nella vita ha bisogno di una sbronza ......    ma non per questo è un alcolizzato
> 
> chi ha bisogno di qualche seduta psicologica .....   ma non per questo è un pazzo
> 
> ...


Sta a te valutare il rischio/convenienza. Ti giochi la tua vita familiare per una scopata. È un rischio, come lo è sbronzarsi e mettersi alla guida. Valuta tu, se ne vale la pena, fallo. 

Certo, dimostri ai traditi che il loro faticoso perdono e la loro difficile decisione di restare con il traditore è spesso inutile. 

Diciamo che se quelli come te vengono scoperti, buttati fuori casa, e passano la vita in miseria per dare gli assegni a moglie e figli, non lo trovo incivile. Perchè è un rischio che hai accettato di correre, ne sei consapevole. E rischi non solo per te, ma anche per la tua famiglia, e per l'altra. Rischi di dare sofferenza a tante persone, per una scopata liberatoria, proprio come quando da sbronzi ci si mette a guidare con famiglia al seguito. Però dai, per una scopata, ne vale la pena, no?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2013)

pablito ha detto:


> condivido veramente poco di questa tua analisi, perdonami ma non puoi ribaltare la tua esperienza sulla mia vita ....
> 
> che ne sai di quante donne ho avuto nella mia vita??
> che ne sai se tra me e mia moglie ci sono dei tabu ??
> ...


Che nessuno sappia no?
E se è solo una scopata
come mai non abbiamo il coraggio di dirlo con leggerezza all'ignara moglie?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Per tradire allegramente... come una sbronza e via... devi avere il carattere giusto. Qui ci sono persone che lo fanno da anni e stanno bene così, la cosa non ha conseguenze sulla loro vita quotidiana, sulla loro vita di coppia ecc. Ma devi avere il carattere giusto. A leggerti non mi sembri uno così... Pensaci bene...


Più che altro ci vogliono da entrambi le parti le persone giuste...
Prendiamo sempre come esempio lui il guru, la bibbia del peccato, l'incommensurabile e inimitabile principe del male: Lothar di Cervia...

Lui se sente che dall'altra parte una potrebbe innamorarsi molla la preda...

Credimi quintina io l'ho visto commosso e piangere...
A dirmi....

Ma nooooooooooooooooo...ma che poverette...ma poverine....ma nooooooooooooo....vogliono fare le troie e poi si innamorano...e non va bene...mi dispiace per loro perchè poi soffrono...

E lui si che conosce le troie veraci...
Che ci danno dentro...per il solo gusto di darci dentro...tra na piadina e l'altra pardio!


----------



## pablito (13 Agosto 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Sta a te valutare il rischio/convenienza. Ti giochi la tua vita familiare per una scopata. È un rischio, come lo è sbronzarsi e mettersi alla guida. Valuta tu, se ne vale la pena, fallo.
> 
> Certo, dimostri ai traditi che il loro faticoso perdono e la loro difficile decisione di restare con il traditore è spesso inutile.
> 
> Diciamo che se quelli come te vengono scoperti, buttati fuori casa, e passano la vita in miseria per dare gli assegni a moglie e figli, non lo trovo incivile. Perchè è un rischio che hai accettato di correre, ne sei consapevole. E rischi non solo per te, ma anche per la tua famiglia, e per l'altra. Rischi di dare sofferenza a tante persone, per una scopata liberatoria, proprio come quando da sbronzi ci si mette a guidare con famiglia al seguito. Però dai, per una scopata, ne vale la pena, no?



touché  !!!!!


----------



## pablito (13 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Più che altro ci vogliono da entrambi le parti le persone giuste...



ri - touché  !!!!!


----------



## pablito (13 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> questo argomento, non regge. anzi, te la stai raccontando di brutto.
> sienne



ri -ri - touché !!!!!


----------



## pablito (13 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei un uomo triste. ........  Dev'essere triste stare con un uomo triste.



questa invece non mi piace .....
mi sa troppo di sentenza !!!

e non mi pare che io qui sia sotto processo .....


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2013)

pablito ha detto:


> questa invece non mi piace .....
> mi sa troppo di sentenza !!!
> 
> e non mi pare che io qui sia sotto processo .....


Non ti piace soprattutto la parte che hai saltato. Se c'è questa necessità di evasione comunicala anche a tua moglie. Io trovo triste che si senta questa necessità. Trovo triste un matrimonio che ha bisogno di essere rivitalizzato anche solo immaginando una relazione con un'altra persona vista come una scopata che deve concludersi lì. Triste anche per quell'altra persona. Tu libero di trovarlo allegro. Per questo dovresti proporlo anche a tua moglie.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Agosto 2013)

pablito ha detto:


> questa invece non mi piace .....
> mi sa troppo di sentenza !!!
> 
> e non mi pare che io qui sia sotto processo .....


Io penso che la cosa triste sia nella preoccupazione che l'altra si possa innamorare, perchè è un filo deumanizzante per lei, no? Se mai dovesse venirti la malsana idea di andarci a letto, per lo meno sii chiaro prima.


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io penso che la cosa triste sia nella preoccupazione che l'altra si possa innamorare, perchè *è un filo deumanizzante per lei, no?* Se mai dovesse venirti la malsana idea di andarci a letto, per lo meno sii chiaro prima.


e la moglie non è un f_ilino deumanizzata _dalle corna?


----------



## Lui (13 Agosto 2013)

qui che si dice, avete risolto il problema? tradisce o no?


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e la moglie non è un f_ilino deumanizzata _dalle corna?


Deumanizzata no. Mica verrebbe vista come un oggetto, in caso. Ma poi perchè, perchè pensi sempre alle mogli? Quando
si tratta di mariti traditi manco sei così pervicace. Che palle.


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Deumanizzata no. Mica verrebbe vista come un oggetto, in caso. *Ma poi perchè, perchè pensi sempre alle mogli?* Quando
> si tratta di mariti traditi manco sei così pervicace. Che palle.


secondo te?


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo te?


Era retorica.


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei un uomo triste. Dillo a tua moglie che ogni tanto hai bisogno di una scopata che sia, immagini, da 10 e lode. Magari ne ha bisogno anche lei. Dev'essere triste stare con un uomo triste.


Non posso dartelo... comunque verde smeraldo:up:


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che nessuno sappia no?
> E se è solo una scopata
> come mai non abbiamo il coraggio di dirlo con leggerezza all'ignara moglie?


Ma tu a tua moglie dici anche quando ti pulisci il naso conte?? E' una cosa così banale da non dirla... mah 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ma tu a tua moglie dici anche quando ti pulisci il naso conte?? E' una cosa così banale da non dirla... mah
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io le dico...
Mi sono vieppiù invaghito di una che viene sempre al bar...sotto casa...
Lei risponde...povera donna...chissà che cosa non la farai passare adesso eh?


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Agosto 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Sta a te valutare il rischio/convenienza. Ti giochi la tua vita familiare per una scopata. È un rischio, come lo è sbronzarsi e mettersi alla guida. Valuta tu, se ne vale la pena, fallo.
> 
> Certo, dimostri ai traditi che il loro faticoso perdono e la loro difficile decisione di restare con il traditore è spesso inutile.
> 
> Diciamo che se quelli come te vengono scoperti, buttati fuori casa, e passano la vita in miseria per dare gli assegni a moglie e figli, non lo trovo incivile. Perchè è un rischio che hai accettato di correre, ne sei consapevole. E rischi non solo per te, ma anche per la tua famiglia, e per l'altra. Rischi di dare sofferenza a tante persone, per una scopata liberatoria, proprio come quando da sbronzi ci si mette a guidare con famiglia al seguito.* Però dai, per una scopata, ne vale la pena, no?*


Alt alt.... ferma i lavori! Qui parliamo della scopata da dieci e lode... non di una scopata... qualcosa che fa raccapricciare anche cicciolina e rocco


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io le dico...
> Mi sono vieppiù invaghito di una che viene sempre al bar...sotto casa...
> Lei risponde...povera donna...chissà che cosa non la farai passare adesso eh?


Ma noooo è una cosa così banale che non va detto... Comunque non invidio la poverina  skerzo 

ma comunque qui la lista continua... io a che numero sono??


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Agosto 2013)

pablito ha detto:


> condivido veramente poco di questa tua analisi, perdonami ma non puoi ribaltare la tua esperienza sulla mia vita ....
> 
> che ne sai di quante donne ho avuto nella mia vita??
> che ne sai se tra me e mia moglie ci sono dei tabu ??
> ...


Scusami se ti pensavo più profondo... Dunque vediamo.... Uhm si dizionario alla mano...

Tradimento= Ingannare qlcu. o violare un patto, venire meno a un obbligo vincolante, alla fede data.

questo che ti racconti tu lo pensi tu... vale lo stesso per tua moglie? se siete una coppia che vi siete lasciati intendere che una scappatella ci può stare... hai ragione! Ma non mi sembra il tuo caso visto che ti ha dovuto perdonare in passato... mi sembra contraria... La miglior cosa è che la tradisci a questo punto, così si accorge dello sbaglio che ha fatto a perdonarti... E' questo che non va mai bene nelle coppie, che non c'è comunicazione e uno decide per l'altro, alle spalle! Mah.. chi sei tu per decidere la sofferenza di una povera donna che pur per riprenderti è passata sopra se stessa? E' vero non so nulla, ma so quanto male può far il tradimento... E comunque nessuno in questo forum sa nulla della tua vita... quindi se non vuoi sentire diverse opinioni ti conviene non scrivere, visto che vuoi sentirti dire solo quello che vuoi tu... Sei in un forum libero, ognuno dice la sua! A questo punto però non capisco che senso abbia farsi tante domande per una scappatella... che per te non è neppure tradimento, stiamo a parlare del nulla!! 

E se proprio la pensi così dillo a tua moglie... magari sarebbe felice di sbronzarsi e farsi tante di quelle scappatelle... ma mica tradimento eh... scappatella rimane scappatella, un diversivo! Ma guai se poi la chiamerai troia...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ma noooo è una cosa così banale che non va detto... Comunque non invidio la poverina  skerzo
> 
> ma comunque qui la lista continua... io a che numero sono??


Dunque ehm...signorina...dunque...la sua pratica vediamo...ehm...
dunque...mi pare tu fossi la postdiletta...
Sono molto indietro perchè prima sono tornato ad amare e quindi ho una storia a distanza, molta distanza, con lunapiena...al tempo stesso strizzo l'occhiolino a free...ma poi so che devo affrontare una lunga storia con DIletta...perchè lei ha detto che ci vogliono dei bei mesi per capire come sono...e finalmente poi sarò anche tuo...

Ma dovrei anch'io assumere una segretaria come Tinto...
Ma voglio Babsi...secondo Babsi è così...

Dov'è Babsi? Andate a chiamarmi Babsi...

Sono così incasinato con le donne...che quando sto con una...non faccio altro che parlarle delle altre...e di quanto è simpatica la tale, e di quanto è intelligente...l'altra...e del mio superaltivo affetto per sempronia...ecc..ecc..ecc...

[video=youtube;2qAZWYo88yI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qAZWYo88yI[/video]

Scared sono molto combattuto...
Ma un vecchio militare non muore mai
Caso mai cade in battaglia...

Ma sono molto combattuto
ma mai sconfitto...

E tu l'hai visto il film?


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dunque ehm...signorina...dunque...la sua pratica vediamo...ehm...
> dunque...mi pare tu fossi la postdiletta...
> Sono molto indietro perchè prima sono tornato ad amare e quindi ho una storia a distanza, molta distanza, con lunapiena...al tempo stesso strizzo l'occhiolino a free...ma poi so che devo affrontare una lunga storia con DIletta...perchè lei ha detto che ci vogliono dei bei mesi per capire come sono...e finalmente poi sarò anche tuo...
> 
> ...


Ehm tu sei rimasto indietro ma anche io... sai lo sto facendo io un film   nooo è che per ora sono in vacanza... in una casa dispersa nel verde e piscina e jacuzzi... :mexican:mi fai un piccolo sunto..


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ehm tu sei rimasto indietro ma anche io... sai lo sto facendo io un film   nooo è che per ora sono in vacanza... in una casa dispersa nel verde e piscina e jacuzzi... :mexican:mi fai un piccolo sunto..


E naturalmente il moroso geloso è a casa a lavorare veroooooooooooooooooooo?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2013)

*Scared la trama è questa...*

Carla, ventenne veneziana, entra in un’agenzia immobiliare a Londra: cerca un appartamento da affittare per Matteo, lo studente di cui è innamorata e che al più presto la raggiungerà nella capitale britannica. Moira, la titolare dell’agenzia, colpita dall’avvenenza di Carla, la invita a casa propria. Carla tace tutto a Matteo che, preso da dubbi e gelosie, le dice per telefono che intende rinunciare al viaggio a Londra. Carla, molto delusa, per reazione accetta anche la corte di Mario, l’ex marito di Moira, nel corso di una festa del tutto particolare. A Venezia Matteo però non resiste e parte senza dire niente. Quando di sorpresa raggiunge Carla a Londra, sfoga la sua rabbia ma alla fine, trascinato da lei e dalle persone che Carla ha conosciuto, capisce che, se il saperla con un altro lo fa impazzire di gelosia, proprio la gelosia lo rende folle di desiderio per lei. Così Matteo chiede a Carla di giurare che gli mentirà sempre.


----------



## Simy (13 Agosto 2013)

pablito ha detto:


> sono nuovo del forum
> 
> sono sposato da circa 20 anni
> 
> ...



che amarezza


----------



## emme76 (14 Agosto 2013)

*Pablito*

nel leggere la tua storia mi sono catapultata indietro di circa 3 mesi.
anche il titolo del tuo 3d....mi ha colpito.

Se ti posso dare un consiglio....lascia perdere. Io ho vissuto un'esperienza simile, una sorta di storia mai vissuta, io dalla parte della tua collega (ma non sognavo di lui mentre facevo l'amore col mio compagno), e tu dalla parte di lui.

Un'attrazione "furibonda", la definii. Una cosa che ci aveva sconvolto, ma per fortuna mai consumata.

Ed ora, col senno di poi, ti dico che è stato meglio così.
Desisti. Col tempo l'attrazione sfiorirà vedrai....non ci penserete più.
Se invece lo fate, potreste, come hanno scritto molti, correre il rischio di rivedervi se la cosa vi piace.

Ne vale la pena? Io dico di no.


----------



## pablito (14 Agosto 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> nel leggere la tua storia mi sono catapultata indietro di circa 3 mesi.
> anche il titolo del tuo 3d....mi ha colpito.
> 
> Se ti posso dare un consiglio....lascia perdere. Io ho vissuto un'esperienza simile, una sorta di storia mai vissuta, io dalla parte della tua collega (ma non sognavo di lui mentre facevo l'amore col mio compagno), e tu dalla parte di lui.
> ...



questa tua esperienza mi interessa 
davvero !!

ti chiederei, se non sono troppo inopportuno, di approfondire ....  

detta così ha veramente molte similitudini con la mia storia ....  mi piacerebbe saperne di più ... sui motivi per i quali avete detto no !!  chi ha fatto il primo passo, chi il primo indietro ....

e non è per bieco voyerismo, ma per comprendere come si possa dare un taglio ad una situazione che, come molti hanno suggerito, potrebbe fare molto male a molti !!!   (abbiamo 5 figli in due)

grazie se vorrai intervenire nuovamente


----------



## pablito (14 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> che amarezza


sai dirmi solo questo??

solo un sprezzante giudizio su una richiesta di aiuto??


----------



## Simy (14 Agosto 2013)

pablito ha detto:


> sai dirmi solo questo??
> 
> solo un sprezzante giudizio su una richiesta di aiuto??


sorry... mi ricordi il mio ex...

ti beccherà anche stavolta, sappilo, una volta che ci si è passata ci si mette molto poco a capire che la storia ricomincia.. e stavolta tua moglie forse non ti perdonerà.

Allora il gioco vale la candela?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2013)

pablito ha detto:


> questa tua esperienza mi interessa
> davvero !!
> 
> ti chiederei, se non sono troppo inopportuno, di approfondire ....
> ...


In quattro.


----------



## Zod (14 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In quattro.


Sei solare come una calcolatrice del "tutto a un Euro".


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Sei solare come una calcolatrice del "tutto a un Euro".


Non ho capito la battuta che è certamente divertentissima. Ma scusa Pablito scrive che vuole solo una scopata e che non sa cosa potrebbe fermarlo e sotto scrive che hanno cinque figli, argomento sufficiente per fermarlo, ma il dire in due è ignorare le persone con cui sono stati fatti i figli.
Farglielo notare può essergli utile. Non credi?


----------



## sienne (14 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito la battuta che è certamente divertentissima. Ma scusa Pablito scrive che vuole solo una scopata e che non sa cosa potrebbe fermarlo e sotto scrive che hanno cinque figli, argomento sufficiente per fermarlo, ma il dire in due è ignorare le persone con cui sono stati fatti i figli.
> Farglielo notare può essergli utile. Non credi?


Ciao,

l'ho trovato delizioso ... :up:

infatti ... si scopre così, come ... si cancellano certe cose, 
dalla coscienza ... che a momenti, disturbano ... 

sienne


----------



## Zod (14 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito la battuta che è certamente divertentissima. Ma scusa Pablito scrive che vuole solo una scopata e che non sa cosa potrebbe fermarlo e sotto scrive che hanno cinque figli, argomento sufficiente per fermarlo, ma il dire in due è ignorare le persone con cui sono stati fatti i figli.
> Farglielo notare può essergli utile. Non credi?


Sei troppo fredda e razionale. Potresti far venire le ansie da prestazione a Siri. Razionalità e coerenza sono belle cose, come la logica, ma c'è più bellezza in un quadro di Picasso che nel monolite di 2001 Odissea nello S...... Non c'è mai passione tra le tue righe, sembri un manuale di sopravvivenza più che un romanzo d'amore.


----------



## Minerva (14 Agosto 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Sei troppo fredda e razionale. Potresti far venire le ansie da prestazione a Siri. Razionalità e coerenza sono belle cose, come la logica, ma c'è più bellezza in un quadro di Picasso che nel monolite di 2001 Odissea nello S...... Non c'è mai passione tra le tue righe, *sembri un manuale di sopravvivenza *più che un romanzo d'amore.


hai detto niente.
forse dopo certi inganni è normale esserne in possesso perché ai romanzi d'amore diventa difficile credere.


----------



## sienne (14 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai detto niente.
> forse dopo certi inganni è normale esserne in possesso perché ai romanzi d'amore diventa difficile credere.


Ciao Minerva,

infatti!

una volta scrisse una cosa. e ciò mi colpì tanto.
scrisse ... che trovare l'amore è una cosa difficilissima,
accontentiamoci, del voler bene ... 

una cosa così ... 

sienne


----------



## Zod (14 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai detto niente.
> forse dopo certi inganni è normale esserne in possesso perché ai romanzi d'amore diventa difficile credere.


Non si sopravvive ad una caduta smettendo di correre.


----------



## sienne (14 Agosto 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Non si sopravvive ad una caduta smettendo di correre.


Ciao Zod,

lei una volta lo spiego, il perché. 
è una persona molto emotiva ... 

comunque ... credimi, è molt morbida ... 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (14 Agosto 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Non si sopravvive ad una caduta smettendo di correre.


non si smette di correre...si dice agli altri di andare piano.non è normale?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Sei troppo fredda e razionale. Potresti far venire le ansie da prestazione a Siri. Razionalità e coerenza sono belle cose, come la logica, ma c'è più bellezza in un quadro di Picasso che nel monolite di 2001 Odissea nello S...... Non c'è mai passione tra le tue righe, sembri un manuale di sopravvivenza più che un romanzo d'amore.


 romanzo d'amore con chi? Con Pablito?
L'amore c'è con le persone che amo, non su un forum con sconosciuti.
Chi è Siri? Che c'azzecca Picasso con 2001Odissea nello spazio?

P.S. Oggi riesco ad andare a capo e mettere anche spazi: fighissimo! :up:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Non si sopravvive ad una caduta smettendo di correre.


Oh non è che Pablito sei tu :carneval:?
Ti sembra che è uno che deve essere incoraggiato a correre verso il precipizio? Fosse solo per lui il precipizio!


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Agosto 2013)

pablito ha detto:


> [...]una richiesta di aiuto[...]


eh...il migliore aiuto lo dovresti trovare in te stesso, per il semplice motivo che ci sei già passato.
sai cosa rischi, sai a chi faresti ancora del male se venissi scoperto di nuovo (ti importa?), eppure hai scritto che l'avventura con la collega non sarebbe un tradimento dal tuo punto di vista e sogni "scopate da 10 e lode". 
ecco, mi viene il dubbio che dell'esperienza di 15 anni fa ti siano scivolate di dosso proprio quelle cose utili per riflettere in questo momento.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Agosto 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Sei troppo fredda e razionale. Potresti far venire le ansie da prestazione a Siri. Razionalità e coerenza sono belle cose, come la logica, ma c'è più bellezza in un quadro di Picasso che nel monolite di 2001 Odissea nello S...... Non c'è mai passione tra le tue righe, sembri un manuale di sopravvivenza più che un romanzo d'amore.


Ma Siri chi sarebbe?


----------



## sienne (14 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma Siri chi sarebbe?



Se non erro, Siri è il comando a voce su iPhone ... 
anzi, sono sicura ... almeno in tedesco, con Siri, s'intende questo.


----------



## Zod (14 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh non è che Pablito sei tu :carneval:?
> Ti sembra che è uno che deve essere incoraggiato a correre verso il precipizio? Fosse solo per lui il precipizio!


Sai quante persone smettono di fumare quando gli dici che fumare fa male?


----------



## Zod (14 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non si smette di correre...si dice agli altri di andare piano.non è normale?


Andare piano? Magari di mettere casco, ginocchiere, gomitiere, polsiere.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Sai quante persone smettono di fumare quando gli dici che fumare fa male?


Intanto lui non ha ancora cominciato a fumare. E poi non è che perché si pensa che sia inutile cercare di far smettere si incoraggi a farlo


----------



## Hellseven (14 Agosto 2013)

Quoto e sottoscrivo i suggerimenti di Quintina. Soprattutto quello sul carattere. Tradire e' come rubare o truffare: bisogna saperlo fare con una buona dose di predisposizione naturale. Se non la si ha, ti beccano di certo ....


----------



## Zod (15 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intanto lui non ha ancora cominciato a fumare. E poi non è che perché si pensa che sia inutile cercare di far smettere si incoraggi a farlo


Mi quoti la frase esatta in cui io lo avrei incoraggiato a farlo?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Agosto 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Mi quoti la frase esatta in cui io lo avrei incoraggiato a farlo?


Ma che ne so? Sei tu che mi hai detto che facevo una cosa inutile. Ho risposto di conseguenza.


----------



## Alessandra (15 Agosto 2013)

pablito ha detto:


> sono nuovo del forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...





pablito ha detto:


> non ho nessuna intenzione di lasciare mia moglie (_resta con lei..._)
> 
> andiamo a cena fuori, la corteggio, la "_scopo_" frequentemente .....
> 
> ...



Ciao, benvenuto!
Io credo invece che tu abbia le idee molto chiare...
le primo post parli di una forte attrazione e del timore di rimanerne troppo coinvolto, nel secondo post invece cerchi di dare una giustificazione nobile alle tue intenzioni:
...ma questo potrebbe rafforzare il mio matrimonio...

e poi dici che...*forse*...te la stai raccontando...

e invece...sai bene anche tu che non e' un forse...

Se tua moglie ti becca, altro che rafforzamento del matrimonio!
ne vale la pena?





Daniele ha detto:


> No, ma aiuterà a rafforzare le emorroidi che ti verranno a forza di un gran bastone nel culo se tua moglie scopre questo. Penso che tu non lo voglia e che non voglia rifare un male cane a tua moglie, tirati una sega e smettila di pensare ad una puttanella!



Daniele ha ragione.
E poi quella del "ti ho sognato in un sogno erotico" oppure "quando lo faccio con lui penso a te" ecc....sono storie vecchie...le ho sentite milioni di volte da quando facevo il liceo....racconti da spogliatoio femminile dove ci si racconta come adescare la preda senza fare troppo...
queste storie il piu' delle volte sono inventate...utilizzate a dovere per lanciare l'esca e per tirare "scemo" l'altro. 
....
Sono storie che funzionano sempre per farvi andare su di giri e per farvi immaginare il sesso.
Dai, non abboccare a questi trucchetti!


----------



## Daniele (15 Agosto 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Daniele ha ragione.
> E poi quella del "ti ho sognato in un sogno erotico" oppure "quando lo faccio con lui penso a te" ecc....sono storie vecchie...le ho sentite milioni di volte da quando facevo il liceo....racconti da spogliatoio femminile dove ci si racconta come adescare la preda senza fare troppo...
> queste storie il piu' delle volte sono inventate...utilizzate a dovere per lanciare l'esca e per tirare "scemo" l'altro.
> ....
> ...


Concordo in pieno con Alessandra (soprattutto nella frase Dajniele ha ragione) , quella tua collega secondo me è un poco puttanella e forse forse suo marito un poco becco lo è! Ha usato uno stratagemma vecchio come milioni di anni, ha usato un pensiero per portarti al sesso...perchè le donne sanno che se puntano sul sesso la maggior parte degli uomini va su di giri ed il cervello passa dalle parti alte alle parti basse ed il ragionamento diventa solo quello del piccolo minatore calvo!


----------



## emme76 (15 Agosto 2013)

*Pablito*

ti mando un messaggio privato e ti racconto la mia storia ok?
Così puoi fare un confronto con la tua e trarne le debite considerazioni ok?

ciao


----------



## Arianna (15 Agosto 2013)

pablito ha detto:


> non ho nessuna intenzione di lasciare mia moglie (_resta con lei..._)
> 
> andiamo a cena fuori, la corteggio, la "_scopo_" frequentemente .....
> 
> ...


ecco, ciò che ho evidenziato in grassetto secondo me la dice lunga sulla differenza di genere
e mi fa spuntare una lancia in favore degli uomini


----------



## pablito (16 Agosto 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> ti mando un messaggio privato e ti racconto la mia storia ok?
> Così puoi fare un confronto con la tua e trarne le debite considerazioni ok?
> 
> ciao



ok, grazie !!

scusami, ma dove trovo i messaggi privati nel forum ??


----------



## pablito (16 Agosto 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> ti mando un messaggio privato e ti racconto la mia storia ok?
> Così puoi fare un confronto con la tua e trarne le debite considerazioni ok?
> 
> ciao


l'ho trovato, grazie dell'esperienza ...  ne farò tesoro


----------



## pablito (16 Agosto 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ciao, benvenuto!
> Io credo invece che tu abbia le idee molto chiare...
> le primo post parli di una forte attrazione e del timore di rimanerne troppo coinvolto, nel secondo post invece cerchi di dare una giustificazione nobile alle tue intenzioni:
> ...ma questo potrebbe rafforzare il mio matrimonio...
> ...



questa mi giunge davvero nuova !
se è come dici - e non dovrei aver dubbi perché lo sia - in 45 anni ancora non ho capito veramente niente delle donne !!!!

e pensare che mi sono sempre vantato di esserne un esperto ....


----------



## Daniele (16 Agosto 2013)

pablito ha detto:


> questa mi giunge davvero nuova !
> se è come dici - e non dovrei aver dubbi perché lo sia - in 45 anni ancora non ho capito veramente niente delle donne !!!!
> 
> e pensare che mi sono sempre vantato di esserne un esperto ....


Scusa, ma lo sapevo persino io come ragionano le donne se vogliono uno!!! Il sesso è alquanto usato, che credi?


----------



## pablito (16 Agosto 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Scusa, ma lo sapevo persino io come ragionano le donne se vogliono uno!!! Il sesso è alquanto usato, che credi?



si vede che sono più ingenuo di quanto credessi .....


----------



## emme76 (16 Agosto 2013)

pablito ha detto:


> si vede che sono più ingenuo di quanto credessi .....


Mah Pablito, nemmeno io sapevo questa fosse una tattica, e sono donna

sono proprio una santa..... :sonar:


----------



## tesla (16 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Il fatto che tu sia già passato per l'esperienza del tradimento scoperto e perdonato consiglierebbe cautela: o sei così ansioso di ripetere l'esperienza di una bella mazzata sulle gengive?
> 
> Se invece con tua moglie c'è complicità perché non le parli di questo tuo sogno erotico e non la coinvolgi?


daniele esci dall' account della matraini


----------



## emme76 (16 Agosto 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> daniele esci dall' account della matraini



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ahahahahhahahahhahahahhah bravaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Alessandra (16 Agosto 2013)

pablito ha detto:


> questa mi giunge davvero nuova !
> se è come dici - e non dovrei aver dubbi perché lo sia - in 45 anni ancora non ho capito veramente niente delle donne !!!!
> 
> e pensare che mi sono sempre vantato di esserne un esperto ....



non e' mai troppo tardi per sapere certe cose...
 e ora... grazie a questa mia preziosa "perla" di cui ti ho reso gentilmente a conoscenza...non e' neanche piu' nuova

:mexican:


----------



## Alessandra (16 Agosto 2013)

*Daniele...*



Daniele ha detto:


> Scusa, ma lo sapevo persino io come ragionano le donne se vogliono uno!!! Il sesso è alquanto usato, che credi?


ma infatti...!!!
e' un giochetto vecchio e abusato perche' funziona spesso...

e ora capisco anche il perche':

..alcuni non si rendono conto che e' un trucchetto...!!!


----------



## Tubarao (16 Agosto 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> daniele esci dall' account della matraini


Questa perla mi era sfuggita 

Stending ovescion per la Vampiruzza 

Edit/OT: COsa te ne sembra degli ultimi albi ? Per me lasciano un pò a desiderare. E poi mi hanno fatto morire Jeff......'stardi


----------



## Alessandra (16 Agosto 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *Questa perla mi era sfuggita *
> 
> Stending ovescion per la Vampiruzza
> 
> Edit/OT: COsa te ne sembra degli ultimi albi ? Per me lasciano un pò a desiderare. E poi mi hanno fatto morire Jeff......'stardi



ah, Tuby...che delusione!!!


----------



## tesla (17 Agosto 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Questa perla mi era sfuggita
> 
> Stending ovescion per la Vampiruzza
> 
> Edit/OT: COsa te ne sembra degli ultimi albi ? Per me lasciano un pò a desiderare. E poi mi hanno fatto morire Jeff......'stardi


adesso sto leggendo il maxi e mi piace parecchio.
gli ultimi di boselli invece sono di una verbosità al limite della sopportazione :unhappy:


----------



## Tubarao (17 Agosto 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> adesso sto leggendo il maxi e mi piace parecchio.
> gli ultimi di boselli invece sono di una verbosità al limite della sopportazione :unhappy:


Proprio la stessa cosa che ho pensato anche io leggendogli ultimi numeri. Troppo verbosi. Altro che nuvolette per far spazio ai dialoghi.......dei nuvoloni ci vogliono.

Il Maxi è carino, e poi, alla fine........TESLA :inlove:


----------



## pablito (27 Agosto 2013)

mi affaccio nuovamente a questa finestra per confidarvi che sono rientrato a lavorare ....
ho rivisto la collega .... la collega ha rivisto me ....
non è successo ancora niente, ma la pressione è in netta ascesa .....

cosa fare per freddare i bollenti spiriti??


----------



## lolapal (27 Agosto 2013)

pablito ha detto:


> mi affaccio nuovamente a questa finestra per confidarvi che sono rientrato a lavorare ....
> ho rivisto la collega .... la collega ha rivisto me ....
> non è successo ancora niente, ma la pressione è in netta ascesa .....
> 
> cosa fare per freddare i bollenti spiriti??


Una doccia gelata? Scherzo! Io, di una cosa molto simile, ne ho parlato con mio marito...


----------



## pablito (27 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Una doccia gelata? Scherzo! Io, di una cosa molto simile, ne ho parlato con mio marito...


la reazione di tuo marito qual'è stata??


----------



## lolapal (27 Agosto 2013)

pablito ha detto:


> la reazione di tuo marito qual'è stata??


Trovi tutta la storia qui: http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/19309-suggerimenti-per-togliersi-certe-idee-dalla-testa


----------



## Fantastica (27 Agosto 2013)

@Pablito

Mi dispiace, ma non posso tacere che trovo i tuoi dilemmi ripugnanti. Tanto per cominciare, ti segnalo che sottolinei con energia che non andresti con una puttana, però segnali anche che hai paura che la collega sia innamorata o possa innamorarsi. Ti domando: allora non la vuoi davvero una puttana, visto che è quello il ruolo a cui la confineresti la collega? 
Se invece è la tua coscienza che deve pararsi il culo, allora smettila di temere l'innamoramento della collega e renditi invece conto che TU sei già innamorato di lei, visto che è un chiodo. Ed è solo per vigliaccheria che non te lo dici.

Lasciamo stare le sofferenze procurate agli altri, per il momento. E' evidente piuttosto che il punto di partenza tuo, con i ruoli stampati sull'album delle figurine prima di giocarsi la partita è davvero un monumento di ipocrisia. A cui aggiungo la ciliegina: il fatto che lei sia sposata rende tutto davvero fattibile e la tua remora non è nel rispetto del matrimonio tuo, e dei figli, e della tua famiglia, ma anzi, l'esistenza delle famiglie dà ali alle tue fantasie di sesso (certo, se lei quando fa l'amore col marito pensa a te, ahi, questo ti suona male, eh? Ma va' a cagare, direi io). 

Il caso di Lola è distante anni luce dal tuo, lei non ha l'album delle figurine, ha una partita e l'ha giocata non bene, ma da dio.

@Tutti

Le "scopate 10 e lode" esistono. Umanamente spiace che non lo crediate


----------



## feather (28 Agosto 2013)

pablito ha detto:


> sono mediamente innamorato di mia moglie  (come lo si può essere dopo tanti anni di matrimonio)


Tu non sei innamorato di tua moglie. Ti fa comodo perché ti tiene insieme il tuo castello di certezze e sicurezze. Ma non ne sei innamorato.
Forse lo eri. Non ora.


----------



## pablito (28 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Trovi tutta la storia qui: http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/19309-suggerimenti-per-togliersi-certe-idee-dalla-testa



grazie lolapal per la tua storia 

avevo letto le prime pagine e mi ero perso la parte migliore 

la tua esperienza mi è di grande aiuto

avrò necessità di rileggerla più e più volte, ma credo che la strada che dovrò percorrere sarà la stessa che tu hai percorso

credo che tu sia stata davvero coraggiosa e che hai difeso la tua famiglia fino in fondo

hai metaforicamente una cena pagata per i consigli che mi hai dato condividendo la tua storia con me

vi aggiornerò solamente dopo che avrò parlato con mia moglie


grazie anche a coloro che si sono avventurati in giudizi (anche piuttosto cattivi) su di me e sulla mia vicenda senza conoscermi e senza conoscere la situazione 
comprendo - ma non condivido - i vostri giudizi solamente perchè sono consapevole di non aver raccontato in maniera ottimale la mia storia (del resto il mio mestiere non è scrivere ...)


grazie ancora lolapal per il coraggio che la tua storia mi darà di parlare con mia moglie di questa vicenda.


----------



## lolapal (28 Agosto 2013)

pablito ha detto:


> grazie lolapal per la tua storia
> 
> avevo letto le prime pagine e mi ero perso la parte migliore
> 
> ...


Accidenti, pablito! Grazie a te! Non so se ho avuto veramente tutto questo coraggio che tu e altri dite... forse sì, ma ero forte del fatto che conosco bene il mio matrimonio e che comunque tra me e mio marito c'è un dialogo lungo una vita intera.
Secondo me fai bene a parlare con tua moglie, a capire con lei perché ti senti attratto dall'altra, ecc.

In bocca al lupo!:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Agosto 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Pablito
> 
> Mi dispiace, ma non posso tacere che trovo i tuoi dilemmi ripugnanti. Tanto per cominciare, ti segnalo che sottolinei con energia che non andresti con una puttana, però segnali anche che hai paura che la collega sia innamorata o possa innamorarsi. Ti domando: allora non la vuoi davvero una puttana, visto che è quello il ruolo a cui la confineresti la collega?
> Se invece è la tua coscienza che deve pararsi il culo, allora smettila di temere l'innamoramento della collega e renditi invece conto che TU sei già innamorato di lei, visto che è un chiodo. Ed è solo per vigliaccheria che non te lo dici.
> ...


Per Pablito esiste sempre il bromuro di sodio...

Poi certo che esistono le scopate da dieci e lode...

Ma la mia esperienza è questa...
Sempre sono riuscito ad arrivare attraverso ripetute esperienze al dieci e lode per entrambe...
Alla prima botta mai successo il dieci e lode...appunto perchè non c'è la giusta confidenza...
E così se faccio una tassonomia del sesso coniugale ho un ampio spettro che è andato dal 4 meno al undici e lode...
No?

Altri esempi ho vieppiùcronometrato la mia capacità di resistenza nel pistonare...

I dati sono eterogenei...mai successo di raggiungere l'acme con lo stesso numero di spinte...

Ma altro esempio ricordo che una volta complice una situazione fermai una donna fuori da un bagno e ci scambiammo un bacio che io non dimenticherò per il resto dei miei giorni...

Cioè nessuno dei due sapeva che ci saremmo baciati ma capitò....

E provocare questa situazione nuovamente richiede una casualità di probalità simile a quella di quella volta che feci urlare come una pazza una donna gettando dalla finestra un mozzicone di sigaretta che fatalità s'infilò nella camicetta di una che passava per la strada....

QUel giorno mi dissi...sono finito dentro il film Magnolia!

Comunque sia non mi sono mai sentito di dare dei voti ad una scopata....

Sempre mi sono chiesto come riuscire a far fare alle donne le porcate che si vedono nei porno...e provato davanti ad uno specchio mi sono reso conto che sono impegnative e faticose...
Ma porca troia io le dico ora tu sali su di me...e ti appoggi con i piedi sulle mie gambe come nel film tal dei tali...porco can che male alle gambe....


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2013)

pablito ha detto:


> sono nuovo del forum
> 
> sono sposato da circa 20 anni
> 
> ...


Fuggi, sciocco!


----------

